# What are you biggest problems?



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

WBailey1041 said:


> It does. With the app open take a picture click use photo, hit the text button and BAM...A KEYBOARD,!!!  you should try it.


Yeah.. I tried it. It's not quite what I need but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## aschulko (Jun 20, 2014)

WBailey1041 said:


> It does. With the app open take a picture click use photo, hit the text button and BAM...A KEYBOARD,!!!  you should try it.


Even if there is existing applications or software that would allow you professionals to meet some of your needs, for example this photo editing software, then I'm glad to have us at least start the discussion providing you insight to other tools of the trade that your fellow associates are using.


----------



## aschulko (Jun 20, 2014)

tedanderson said:


> Yeah.. I tried it. It's not quite what I need but thanks for the suggestion.


Ted, would you be able to provide some additional details to what requirements you would have for this photo editing software?

Since others have provided insight to this other application that does some things similar to what you discussed, what would be some specifics about what you would be looking for. For example, allowing you to take pictures and have a customized keyboard display for you to enter in project code that would overlay the image. In addition to those requirements, what other specifics would you have.

PS. This is for everyone, I will be submitting a post here shortly giving you other more details about my experiences, my goals from this thread, and some of the benefits of having you other professionals submit feedback to your daily troubles and pain points you experience. That way, you are able to know a little more about my intentions so that maybe others will join in on this thread and know the real story behind it all.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

WBailey1041 said:


> View attachment 114442
> View attachment 114443
> You mean like the above? https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photo-editor/id546821797?mt=8 It's called photo editor by Axiem Systems it was free.


You can also try a samsung galaxy note. I use one daily, a 10.3" with an otter box. There is more detailed functionality in a windows 8 tablet though, like a lenovo which has a wacom pen compatibility, and its hands down" better". 

I can already do what your asking for, but I like to do it in a certain way. Namely, I take pictures in sequence for speed- insert into s note-, then annotate the areas that need to be worked on. I can have two apps running at the same time, so I can split screen to review emails, and other documents at the same time, or even pull up pricing sheets.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

The biggest tools that are not available is making the client stick to the original plan. Even the best laid out ones, are subject to change.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

fast fred said:


> you can come up with all kinds of computer bs, programs, this and that, but what matters the most is your ablity to solve problems communicate effectively and work hard


boom!


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

aschulko said:


> Thanks fred for your sophisticated bash of a response. However, this is a serious conversation where I'm trying to find problems in your industry and see how some of them can be resolved through software development.
> 
> Even though your industry is very hands on most professionals use software to handle some of their more time consuming tasks, like Quickbooks for your taxes and accounting.
> 
> However, I respect if your not interested in providing serious feedback to this thread, but please keep your bashing aside. If you do not want to address some problems and ultimate solutions you experience in your profession that fine, but again, please act like the professional you are and keep your negative comments to yourself.


I'm serious bro, why would I not be, negative no I am not, I bust my hump seven days a week building a business I call bs when I see and hear it I don't care who you are

everyone has this fantasy that computers will make the world a better place and improve efficiency

for example I go through a job at the end and create my own punch list, note pad in hand I write down everything I see, I then go get a hammer and a tube of caulk and start addressing my list, make some phone calls or send an email outlining the things that need to be done to the subs, why would I waste time taking photos downloading them make a spreadsheet on and on, sounds like a waste of my time

you are dealing with someone who has a ten year old computer and a flip phone this technology allows me to do over 500k in business a year and manage 30 - 50 jobs per year ranging from 1k to 100k in value some stupid computer program is NOT going to make me a better contractor

my biggest asset and selling point is that I am hands on, I am at a customers job everyday supervising, if there is an issue I make a phone call nothing beats face to face or voice communication. If your relaxed and positive when something goes wrong the customer is going to feed off of that and be relaxed. Right now I've got a toxic waste problem on a job, well the word got out and the residents in the building started freaking out because the men in white suits, what am I doing on a saturday night? I'm running interference and PR that no computer program is going to do. Last night was a riot, I walked away shaking my head I almost had to take my flip flops off and put on my barn boots because I filled the world up with so much bs. Sending a mass email out to the landlords and tenants of the building with a photo telling them that everything is alright isn't going to cut it face to face hands on is the answer to being successful in this business

I'm not in some office playing video games sending customers fancy photos and spreadsheets and pretend schedules


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

If we could just find good reliable help we would be happy! The lack of reliable workers in our market forces us to keep unreliable people…albeit they have all been with us for many years, but they know they are needed and our hands are tied. We just have to deal with the off and on flakey BS that affects the rest of us who are reliable. 

Got an app for that? i'd buy it in a NY second.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, but marketing research is against site rules. Thread closed.


----------

